

PageRank is an abomination (mathematically) - loboman
http://inperc.com/blog2/2011/05/29/pagerank-is-an-abomination-mathematically/

======
cssndrx
Interesting, but I'm surprised the guy sounds so angry. PageRank gets credit
for being an engineering feat not a mathematical wonder... When people refer
to PageRank as "elegant" they are commenting on its simplicity of concept.

------
loboman
More discussion on [http://inperc.com/blog2/2011/07/05/pagerank-is-bad-math-
disc...](http://inperc.com/blog2/2011/07/05/pagerank-is-bad-math-discussion/)

